# Hibernate issue



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

When I close the lid on my laptop
my computer goes to sleep. when I open
the lid, my computer restarts.. but when I start to
type the password it will auto go back to sleep and
I have to hit the power button again to get it to
function properly. is there a way that I can change
this so that I only have to open the lid and hit the power
buttton one time?

please help
searda


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Can we get the Make and Model of the Laptop?

It may be something to do with the laptop itself, hardware wise, like a firmware update or a driver issue and we can try to check out the manufactures website to narrow it down for you.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Toshiba
serial number 1d125015q


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We don't need the serial # we need the model # (eg) like Toshiba Satellite A105-Sxxxx


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll be happy to give you that information,
I just need to know how to find it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

it's on the bottom of the laptop. TOSHIBA - Sample Label


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Toshiba Satellite


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well we are getting closer, please look at the link in post #6 and report the* Model Part #*


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

PSCBLU-04Q004


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Sleep Utility from Toshiba: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/TC30473300B.exe


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks FunkySpunk
I'll post a reply when I know that it's working!
Searda


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, last 3 times it worked fine 
thanks for the help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sorry, actually i just found out that it is still having a problem.
Should I start a new thread? :S


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No, continue on. What is the problem now?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

The black out occurs intermittently
it happens after I wake the computer from hibernation
and click for the password page. I did the toshiba update
and extracted it to my computer. did I miss anything?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Once you extracted the file, did you install it? Click* Setup.exe *in the extracted folder?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes I installed it. It said two updates where avail.
I did both of the updates


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your model # is also,* Satellite C855-S5107 *Try the *Chipset* driver and the *Video *driver: Model Content Page


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I downloaded the chipset driver.. but was not able to locate the video driver
I checked all 7 pages.. did I miss it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

tc50125300i.exe
If you chose Windows 8 32 Bit or 64 bit at the top. AMD display is on the second page
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

when i clicked that link i automaticaly downloaded a zip file.
is there a way to check all the drivers? that i have down loaded? Because
the only thing that happend after I d/l'd those was that windows asked me
if i would like to run the program. which i selected yes. I would like
to make for certain that I actually installed the zip files and installed the
drivers properly. thank you


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you go into Programs and Features you will see the drivers by date of installation.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Tomken, can you please tell me how to do that
using window's 8. I am still unfamiliar with this OS
thank you

Searda


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

From a Google (as I don't use Win8 :smile Programs and Features is listed in Control Panel where you can click on it, but this article gives an alternative means of viewing installed programs etc. which I hope will help.

*Edit..*Here's another one with different key strokes How to uninstall programs in Windows 8?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I really need someone familiar with Windows8, the system so radically
different from other Windows operating systems. I used the artical
when I went to the control panel it lists Apps Files Devices..
Programs as we know it are probably listed in the apps section. So for that,
I would need to know what phrase to type into the searchbox. because The only apps featured in the window are paint, word, mediaplayer etc. Any help
provided will be greatly appreciated!
Thank you 
Searda


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows 8, hover your mouse around the lower right of the screen by the clock. 5 icons appear. Click on *Settings/Control Panel/Programs/Uninstall a Program
*If you want a more comprehensive view, once inside of* Control Panel, *go to the Upper Right to *Category*, choose *Large Icons.* Here you can choose *Programs and Features*


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool, I checked it out and I see a number of toshiba programs
im fairly certain that the driver's from toshiba where installed
is there anything i need to do next?


----------

